# 10 min space marine



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

okey dokey this is a quick way to get a stylized looking space marine in photoshop (or whatever you want to draw) bare in mind this isn't gonna work for a huge scale epic picture but might come in handy for avatars or banners, stuff like that 

1. just a really quick sketch up of a marine, normal sized brush, nothing fancy








2.go to edit-adjustments-levels and bring the mid levels down to darken the picture








3.add some highlights and a small bit of detail, be loose with it because most of this process is happy mistakes








4. here's where you might want to decide your faction as it's where the color comes in. I created a new layer and blotted red over it as you can see I was in no way careful I just wanted to get red in the the parts that were supposed to be red 








5. I then messed around with the layer type and settled in vivid light because it brought out some interesting colors (happy mistake? eh?) then flattened the image








6. using the color picker (hold Alt) I picked the interesting oranges (hmmmmm strange sentence) from the last step and used them as highlights , I added some green and brown for the belt too








7. on a new layer I used the gradient tool (it's in the same space as the paint bucket fill tool thing) and added some orange as a light source coming down from the upper right








8. I messed with the layer type again settled on color and flattened the image








9. I added a blue light source from the opposite side of the orange using the brush to scribble lines along the edge of the armor and made the face clearer and added some smoke to the background








10. this is what makes the picture stylized got to effects-filter gallery-cutout
and play around with the settings to get the look you want with this I think it was-no. of colors:8 edge simplicity:7 edge fidelity:3, anyway the idea is that it will turn all those scribbles into interesting shapes and you go from having a mess to something pretty cool in one step








here's some other ones I did and I did all of them in under twenty minutes, it's that easy, have a go if you got time to kill


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

looks very kwl


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! I am the one my friends come to with Photoshopping troubles, but next to you I feel like the new novice initiate. :|


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool!!! Rough sketches are sometimes the best....


----------

